# What's in your arsenal of supplements?



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 6, 2016)

I am bored tonight before I go into work and thought id make a little post. Before I start i will state that this is only my opinion and some may agree or disagree etc. I'm no "expert", anyway. I have always been big on supplements. I love buying them and I absolutely love trying new stuff especially with how technology is the supplements are changing so quickly it seems. So what do you guys have in your arsenal of supps that you swear by? Here are some of mine

Whey protein - this is a given. I don't care what anyone says but I get a shake in immediately after my workout as soon as possible. People have opinions on the best timing but I follow the 30-45min at MAXIMUM window to get that in after you stop working out. I personally have been taking Optimum Nutrition for awhile. 2 scoops usually with peanutbutter right after my workout with regular milk. 

Casein Protein- I work third shift so every morning when I get home I do 1 or 2 scoops with regular milk before bed. Gotta feed the body while you are sleeping!

Glutamine - I have been lifting for years and just started taking this about a week or so ago I do 5 grams before and after my workout. I tell you it works. I am sorry I haven't been taking this for the last few years. Recovery is just as important as your workout!!

Creatine- some people don't like it because of a little water weight. I personally don't care creatine is freaking awesome. I'll come back later to explain why it's important to me. Theres a few reasons I like it and use it. 

Pre workout - I honestly switch it up...I'm a stimulant junkie. I look for the most insane preworkouts to try. I didn't take any at all for about 7 months because I was up to 3 scoops of anything. Just started it up again a week ago. 

BCAAs- these are the building blocks of muscle. I take these a few times a day. First....when you drink a shake. They usually have a few grams. So you should get that post workout. I also take them during my workout. Then usually right before I goto work at 830pm. Then I take them again at 4am on my second break at work. I take Scivation BCAAS. 

Multi vitamin - I don't think I really need to explain this. I like Animal Pak and Orange triad. Optimum nutrition has another good product called Opti men I think.

Fish Oil - I take two softgels with a meal when I wake up at 2pm and 2 more on either my first break or second break at work with food. Either at 1am or 4am. These are essential fatty acids and they also help with healthy cholesterol support and I believe bone health. As well as many other things that they claim to prevent such as heart disease for example and there are a few other examples 


I'm out of time. If I think of anything else I will add. Feel free to critique me or add to what you feel is essential. Hopefully someone who joins here or has a question can read this and see what a few of the essential supplements in my opinion are.  Again this is just my opinion and these are the supplements I like to take. 

Thanks!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 6, 2016)

Whey
Creatine
Beta Alanine
Multi V
Fish oil
Caffine

Cutting I also use ephedrine


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 6, 2016)

A lot of people will make an argument that the casein, glutamine, BCAA, and multi are a waste if you are getting enough food but hey man to each its own. If you feel it works for you, go ahead. When i was young i was no naive i literally bought every stupid thing they tried to sell me at GNC. I even bought a green liquid once cuz they told me it would make me vascular lmao. 
Anyways, as for supplements:

Pre- workout: A must. Theres 3 that i like to rotate that work the best for me 

Protein: i get either a mix or whey, whichever has the best deal. I get enough protein from food to not bother me which kind i choose here. 

Fish oil: I honestly take these when i remember. Maybe once a day. 

BCAA: Just to give my water flavor

Carbs: Carb drink to help maintain energy and strength when working out. I take it depending on how many carbs I've eaten throughout the day but it definitely can make a difference if your carbs are a bit low. Take it half in the beginning of the workout, half intra. 

Ill take other things like milk thistle, anti-oxidants, Cq10, and other vitamins depending on what other "supplements" I'm on as well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 6, 2016)

My bitch nandy is all I need. She cuddles too


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 6, 2016)

Test C, Deca, Tren Ace, Tren E, Bold, dbol, adrol, var


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 6, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> A lot of people will make an argument that the casein, glutamine, BCAA, and multi are a waste if you are getting enough food but hey man to each its own. If you feel it works for you, go ahead. When i was young i was no naive i literally bought every stupid thing they tried to sell me at GNC. I even bought a green liquid once cuz they told me it would make me vascular lmao.
> Anyways, as for supplements:
> 
> Pre- workout: A must. Theres 3 that i like to rotate that work the best for me
> ...



I honestly don't buy and never have purchased anything from GNC. They are a complete rip off and try to sell you shit. I order all my stuff online.  I eat well to. I just use these along with the food.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 6, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Test C, Deca, Tren Ace, Tren E, Bold, dbol, adrol, var



Hahahahaha


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 6, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I honestly don't buy and never have purchased anything from GNC. They are a complete rip off and try to sell you shit. I order all my stuff online.  I eat well to. I just use these along with the food.



yea man thats when i was like in high school lol. there wasn't that many options like there are now


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2016)

Huge Gainer for when I can't get to food fast enough or the jaw pump from the previous meal haven't subsided. Fish oil when I remember. 
Magnesium because snake told me to. Idk what it does. Probably shrinking my calves. 

Other than that; food.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 6, 2016)

Whey protein
Protein blend (Pro Jym)
Mass Gainer
Multi Vitamin 
ZMA
Beta Alanine
BCAAs


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 6, 2016)

Whey- has come a long way in palatability. I remember when all there was was Weider vanilla and chocolate and it all tasted and mixed up like chalk

Pre-workout- been using the same pre-workout for 3 years, never had a reason to try another

Weight gainer- for times when I don't have time for a sit down meal and I need some calories

Used to take creatine, but for some reason a couple years ago I started getting wicked explosive shits from it.  Got rid of the creatine, got rid of the problem


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 6, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Used to take creatine, but for some reason a couple years ago I started getting wicked explosive shits from it.  Got rid of the creatine, got rid of the problem



Thats happend to me too. From my experience. Means to much creatine. The whole "loading phase" thing to much creatine for me in a day. I cant even take my full 5g in one sitting or it gets explosive. I split it up in the morning and night now. No problems.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2016)

Whey - I like the Muscle Pharm brand for taste but ON is my go-to

Creatine - 5 grams mono in me preworkout

Pre-Workout - I like C4

Krill Oil - 2 mg daily

Multi vitamin - been taking the Alive brand for couple years

ZMA - nightly


----------



## rburdge84 (Oct 6, 2016)

Whey
Bcaa-occasionally 
Pre workout
Creatine


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2016)

Nothing. Lol a protein shake with Gatorade is about it.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 6, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Nothing. Lol a protein shake with Gatorade is about it.



Ive seen some mix their protein with Gatorade. Never tried it myself. Are you using flavorless protein? Or what flavors are you mixing with?


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO a big majority of supplements are a waste of money creatine, whey protein, and a good multivitamin is all you need!!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2016)

Multi vitamin gummys, and ensure.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Ive seen some mix their protein with Gatorade. Never tried it myself. Are you using flavorless protein? Or what flavors are you mixing with?



I'll mix orange Gatorade with just about any flavor
 Chocolate, vanilla. Throw in some ice, with frozen fruit. Yum


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I am bored tonight before I go into work and thought id make a little post. Before I start i will state that this is only my opinion and some may agree or disagree etc. I'm no "expert", anyway. I have always been big on supplements. I love buying them and I absolutely love trying new stuff especially with how technology is the supplements are changing so quickly it seems. So what do you guys have in your arsenal of supps that you swear by? Here are some of mine
> 
> Whey protein - this is a given. I don't care what anyone says but I get a shake in immediately after my workout as soon as possible. People have opinions on the best timing but I follow the 30-45min at MAXIMUM window to get that in after you stop working out. I personally have been taking Optimum Nutrition for awhile. 2 scoops usually with peanutbutter right after my workout with regular milk.
> 
> ...



The so called anabolic window isn't a matter of opinion.  It doesn't exist. Sort of. It's 24 hours long or so.  It doesn't hurt to eat in that time so whatever but the idea you have to is just not sound.

You don't need to feed the body while you sleep.  If this were the case evolution would ensure that we don't sleep.

Glutamine is utterly worthless.

Creatine I like. Has evidence backing up its use in many ways.  If you eat beef you are getting enough but hey its cheap and I like being watery lol

Preworkout is fine. My training isn't dependent on it. Coffee will suffice. I stack it with a few cigarettes on my way to the gym.

BCAA if you eat meat and especially if you supplement with whey is a waste.

Multivitamins you just pee out. Supposedly there is some food based multi or something like that which is more effective but again if you just eat a variety of foods you are gonna be fine.

Fish oil grosses me out lol

So not criticizing anyone who likes supps. Shit when I first started I had the full muscle tech stack. It was epic.

Nano x9.
Nano vapor
Halo something post workout 
Nitro tech omg the farts 
Cell tech 
Hydroxy cut 

I used a shit load of supps. Didn't make shit for gains until I stopped spending like 300 per month on that and bought food.

So I guess my message is no supplement is essential! You can't take a supplement to beat a bad diet.

And hell most of these supps have been show not to contain labeled ingredients at all or in appropriate quantify. Look at the shit with Meadows and prime and blackstone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Ive seen some mix their protein with Gatorade. Never tried it myself. Are you using flavorless protein? Or what flavors are you mixing with?



When I run insulin I would mix a vanilla whey with orange gatorade and ice. Orange creamsicle. And gains


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 6, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'll mix orange Gatorade with just about any flavor
> Chocolate, vanilla. Throw in some ice, with frozen fruit. Yum



Good to know. Give her a try tonight! Thanks


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> The so called anabolic window isn't a matter of opinion.  It doesn't exist. Sort of. It's 24 hours long or so.  It doesn't hurt to eat in that time so whatever but the idea you have to is just not sound.
> 
> You don't need to feed the body while you sleep.  If this were the case evolution would ensure that we don't sleep.
> 
> ...



I can agree. And I totally agree with the fact you never know what you are getting. The whole Blackstone and Prime thing is crazy at the moment I'm curious to see who's actually telling the truth.  Although the one thing I think is that the Glutamine actually works. Idk if its in my head or not but it seems like it has cut my recovery time down a little. Especially when I did chest at the beginning of the week I'm always sore for days. This time I wasnt. I also definitely agree with you can't supplement for bad diet. By the way I'm going to try that shake with orange Gatorade. That sounds amazing lol


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Protein shake is my only supplement, my protein has a mis of proteins and creatine in it


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 10, 2016)

I tried the orange Gatorade with vanilla ON protein. AMAZING


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone know about?

Cyanidin 3-Glucoside (C3G),

T nation shit or good?


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 8, 2021)

PillarofBalance said:


> The so called anabolic window isn't a matter of opinion.  It doesn't exist. Sort of. It's 24 hours long or so.  It doesn't hurt to eat in that time so whatever but the idea you have to is just not sound.
> 
> You don't need to feed the body while you sleep.  If this were the case evolution would ensure that we don't sleep.
> 
> ...


What do you think of collagen peptides? Amd glucosamine chondrointin? Just for connective tissues and joints?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2021)

over the years ive ran the gamut of otc suppliments

the only one I find useful is the whey protein

especially if and when I get really hungry & cant get a meal in on time


----------



## eazy (Jul 8, 2021)

Vitamin D3 50,000 iu 1x per week
dim 300mg daily
boron 5mg daily
grape seed extract 500mg daily
vitamin c 250mg daily
zinc chelate 30mg daily
fish oil 1000mg daily
magnesium 500mg daily
indole-3-carbinol 200mg daily
tadalafil 6mg daily
injectible l carnitine 1000mg daily
caffeine 200mg per day
cardarine 20mg per day
rauwolscine 3 mg per day
Taurine 1000mg daily
P5P 100mg daily
milk thistle
NAC
Tudca


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 9, 2021)

Old thread but I swear by Creatine and some form of caffeine preworkout whether it’s an energy drink, coffee or actual preworkout drink. I had to quit whey some time ago due to IBS but it does help. Obviously a good multivitamin but anything else is wasteful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 9, 2021)

My bad I didn’t look at the date sorry to bump an old thread


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 9, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Old thread but I swear by Creatine and some form of caffeine preworkout whether it’s an energy drink, coffee or actual preworkout drink. I had to quit whey some time ago due to IBS but it does help. Obviously a good multivitamin but anything else is wasteful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya bro caffeine and creatine are without a question nesecaru for me


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 14, 2021)

caffeine
fish oil
flax seed oil
garlic
glycergrow pwo only
optimum amino energy in the morning and pwo too or if i just need another energy drink, that or coffee
tudca
nac
may try astralagus


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 14, 2021)

I just started beta alanine in my stack 3.2 grams before am training 3.2 before pm  see how this goes


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 14, 2021)

Caffeine
Ephedrine
Beta alanine
Omega 3
Multi vitamin liquid
Greens powder
Collagen peptide
Glucosamine chondrointin
Creatine 
Glutamine 
Ecaa


----------



## AlienAgent (Jul 17, 2021)

Multivitamin, 500mg vitamin c, 50mg zinc gluconate, whey, weightgainer during and after workout to keep from crashing. I also sip on weightgainer throughout the day, between meals, if I'm on a large scale project for work. My work is very labor intensive, a steady income of nutrients helps combat fatigue.

The most important thing is good quality food and plenty of it.


----------

